# What can I feed my dog who is throwing up? Senior



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

First - hi - glad I found this forum! 
I have an old dog - about 15/16 and recently she got a bite that got infected. She started throwing up everything. I took her to the vet yesterday and he cleaned it out and put her on antibiotics. Note to self - check what they give you - he gave me horse pills and I'm having heck getting her to take it...

Anyway - I live in the boonies so what is available is available. She had been eating fine but now doesn't want most things, although she'll still eat jerky treats. 

Suggestions to try that might be available in my pantry? I don't want her getting weak over this.

It doesn't help that it's a holiday weekend.

And does anyone know if the big green round amoxicillan pills can be crushed? I know some meds shouldn't be. Why the heck didn't he give us drops?!


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

When my dogs are sick I give them a modified brat diet.... usually I start with ground beef or chicken and rice.


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

Chicken may be hard to come by tonight - my dad said he has "10 pounds" in the freezer. :O
Think they have cream of chicken on the shelf tho, and rice I have. 
It would suck to lose her over this infection - really.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

do you have chicken stock, gravy packets? I've even chopped up deli meat and added it... as a last resort I've used cooked egg for protein.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

If the jerky treats are chicken they may be causing the throwing up. Read this http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/chicken-jerky-treats/
I have fed sick dogs scrambled egg, baby food, cream of chicken soup. Anything bland that they might eat. Good luck and hope she feels better soon!


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

Pretty sure (hoping) the vomitting is due to the infection and possibly the pain from the wound - it's right on the top of her nose; her whole mouth must hurt. I first noticed she seemed to have trouble chewing - been feeding them purina dry food with water.

Tried some canned dog food and she upped that - it was almost totally undigested. Got some of that not-canned meat stuff in the pouches - she ate it at first, but upped that too undigested. Now she just looks at it if I put it in her pan.

The treats show me she has an appetite so it must be the particular food she's objecting to.

Mom had a can of cream of chicken soup; put that with some rice and she scarfed it right up. Thank goodness I found something! Now if she'll just keep it down..... She even turned up her nose at brown gravy! Boullion I have has a bunch of spices that didn't sound like a good idea....


----------



## jessicass (Nov 10, 2011)

give some light food instead of some meat to him,or take him to see a vet


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

Vet won't be open til 12/5. they always pick the holiday weeks to fall apart....

Poor thing was already taking proin, rimadyl and prednisone. Old age sucks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The vomiting is probably continuing because of the antibiotics but I skip a meal so the gut can have a break then feed spoonfuls of mushy white rice and white meat chicken every hour or so for a few days then increase the size of the meals and decrease the number of the meals.

Don't be so concerned about food, get the fluids in! It takes a long time to starve but without water we would all be gone in a couple days. Do you have broth or bouillon cubes or could you make up water flavored with anything at all? Try to get at least an ounce of water per pound of dog into her daily.

If chicken and rice isn't staying down then try congee. Boil 1/2 cup of white rice in a quart of water, strain and feed the liquid.

You could try slippery elm bark if you happen to have it. Max had a major tummy ache last week after helping himself to a lot of extra food and was comfortable half an hour after a tiny bit of it.

Lew Olson suggests cabbage water for upset tummies. Never tried it but if you have cabbage around go for it. http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/the-diarrhea-dilemma/

A very wise poster on another board suggests using an overcooked mixture of sweet potato, yellow potato [white/baking/waxy], and turnip in equal portions instead of rice. 

You might read through this article http://dogaware.com/articles/wdjinappetence.html

You might consult with the vet about the combination of meds and modify it for right now. Perhaps it is all adding up to trouble.

Consider using probiotics somehow. Some just finish the antibiotics then go to probiotics and some alternate the meds hoping some probiotic is helping the nausea somehow.

Hope she improves soon.


----------



## Missyx (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi 
If you have to change the food ont change it to fast maybe dont feed her as much untill he get better when my dog have to take pills i put it in ham the eat it straght away. 
 Hope she gets better and improves soon.


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

And we're back to square one. 

I can't get her to eat take the antibiotics - if she thinks there's a pill in something she clams up.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I just pilled Sassy and am doing the same with Max's supplements these days. Fingers in the open space behind the canines and waited for her to give up then slid the pills down the side of the tongue. If she was eating I would give her a special cookie after. I put a leash on the dog if they are being squirrely about essential stuff like grooming or medications. Try ANYTHING, Sassy's special cookie ended up being Trader Joe's Ginger Cat Cookies. Just no chocolate, macadamia nuts, grapes or other foods that are dangerous for dogs. Ice cream, a bite of pumpkin pie maybe? 

You can buy special plunger things to save your fingers. And do ask the vet if you can crush the pills.


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

Gonna get some peanut butter today - had some mild success crushing the antibiotic and putting it on top of a spoonful of cream of chicken soup.

We're now not drinking much or eating although there is interest there. Even broth met with a blank stare.

The wound's on top of her nose which makes wrestling with her problematic, although it ends up pushing out any residual pus, sooo...

I'm resigned that she just may not come out of this - at 16 they're just more vulnerable to things.  

Just have to keep trying different things and see if anything works. Maybe if I can keep forcing the amoxicillan down it'll help.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Could you possibly use a small plastic liquid medicine dropper with the rubber ball and very carefully put some liquid in the corner of her mouth so she will swallow.....without choking her? I have had to do that with my one dog who was ill.....to keep him from dehydrating? He felt better after an afternoon of little bits here and little bits there. I would be concerned about the inability to take liquids.


----------



## BratDawg (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmmm... I think I actually have a syringe thing I used to use to clean a gap between my teeth that would work for that.
Just got back from lunch - she got up and greeted me, looking a bit perkier and drank water - so maybe it's just the infection running itself out. I had gotten a crushed up amoxicillan into her (mostly) this morning - some of it ended up on the floor, some on me.... At lunch I crushed a rimadyl and put it on top of a dollop of cottage cheese - pretty sure some made it down the hatch.

She had been taking a half tablet of prednisone - it makes them thirsty. I had pretty much given up trying to give her any of her meds but the antibiotic. I'm wondering if the prednisone would create thirst and stimulate drinking.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

BratDawg said:


> Hmmm... I think I actually have a syringe thing I used to use to clean a gap between my teeth that would work for that.
> Just got back from lunch - she got up and greeted me, looking a bit perkier and drank water - so maybe it's just the infection running itself out. I had gotten a crushed up amoxicillan into her (mostly) this morning - some of it ended up on the floor, some on me.... At lunch I crushed a rimadyl and put it on top of a dollop of cottage cheese - pretty sure some made it down the hatch.
> 
> She had been taking a half tablet of prednisone - it makes them thirsty. I had pretty much given up trying to give her any of her meds but the antibiotic. I'm wondering if the prednisone would create thirst and stimulate drinking.


 Yes, the prednisone causes excess thirst and extra potty trips. One of my dogs just finished a months round of prednisone. If the prednisone makes her drink I would believe it will help to keep her from dehydrating....IMO....remember though this is just my own experience with this medicine..... and it was for allergies or a possible insect bite.


----------

